# 250 Rs For Newbie



## AaronM (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all, My wife and I are wanting to but an Outback 250rs from Holman's. So here's my question for you guys, from what I've read you all seem to be very knowledgeable about the outbacks and very willing to help people like me, so 1st of all, we really appreciate that.Right now I have a 2006 Toyota 4 runner V8 with a 7200 lb. towing capacity. Our old camper was a Forrest River Wildwood 19BH that I believe weighed 4300-4400lbs dry weight. We had no problem whatsoever pulling that camper. Could even muster around 40 mph going over the North Carolina mountains on our way to Myrtle Beach. However, with the short wheelbase of the 4 runner, we would occasionally get some sway, especially being passed by loaded 18 wheelers or buses. Nothing scary, Just slowed down and kept going. The places that we would pull our camper to, it is fairly level to some small rolling hills. Again, this being about 90 to 95 % of our camping trips. We usually go to the east coast, Myrtle Beach, two trips a year. So that is really the only times we have to deal with any steep mountains or grades. Now,,,sorry so long,,,just trying to tell the whole story. I recently bought a 2010 Chevy 1500 crew cab with the 5.3 V8 trailering package and the rear end has the 3.08 gear; the sticker on the door jamb says: GVWR # 7000lb. Its hard for me to believe that my 4 runner is rated to tow more than this truck is. We are wanting to buy the 250rs, we looked at the 21rs, but we have two kids ages 6 and 3, and from what I've read on here, with kids, the 250rs is a better choice than the 21rs. I honestly don't see being able to get a different tow vehicle for at least 2 more years. So, with my situation as described above, do you guys think I would be alright with the 250rs pulling it with the truck I have??? Any suggestions on making my current truck any better as far as towing performance???/ Again, sorry so long, but I thank you for your time and help.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Those gears seem especially low, but that truck will tow better than the 4 Runner. The 250RS is quite a bit more trailer than the 19 you had. You will need a good hitch like Equalizer or Reese. What is the payload capacity on your truck? You have to add the loaded hitch weight of the 250 to all of the cargo and people weight in the truck cab and bed. Your can overmatch a half ton payload pretty easily with a camper that size with four people and their stuff riding in the truck. That is a great camper floorplan. I like the 2009 or later model better than earlier years due to the king slide out bed, and u-dinette with deeper slide. The bike cargo door up front and the fold up bottom bunk are really handy. That is a great match for a family the size of yours. Best success getting outfitted.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

AaronM said:


> Hi all, My wife and I are wanting to but an Outback 250rs from Holman's. So here's my question for you guys, from what I've read you all seem to be very knowledgeable about the outbacks and very willing to help people like me, so 1st of all, we really appreciate that.Right now I have a 2006 Toyota 4 runner V8 with a 7200 lb. towing capacity. Our old camper was a Forrest River Wildwood 19BH that I believe weighed 4300-4400lbs dry weight. We had no problem whatsoever pulling that camper. Could even muster around 40 mph going over the North Carolina mountains on our way to Myrtle Beach. However, with the short wheelbase of the 4 runner, we would occasionally get some sway, especially being passed by loaded 18 wheelers or buses. Nothing scary, Just slowed down and kept going. The places that we would pull our camper to, it is fairly level to some small rolling hills. Again, this being about 90 to 95 % of our camping trips. We usually go to the east coast, Myrtle Beach, two trips a year. So that is really the only times we have to deal with any steep mountains or grades. Now,,,sorry so long,,,just trying to tell the whole story. I recently bought a 2010 Chevy 1500 crew cab with the 5.3 V8 trailering package and the rear end has the 3.08 gear; the sticker on the door jamb says: GVWR # 7000lb. Its hard for me to believe that my 4 runner is rated to tow more than this truck is. We are wanting to buy the 250rs, we looked at the 21rs, but we have two kids ages 6 and 3, and from what I've read on here, with kids, the 250rs is a better choice than the 21rs. I honestly don't see being able to get a different tow vehicle for at least 2 more years. So, with my situation as described above, do you guys think I would be alright with the 250rs pulling it with the truck I have??? Any suggestions on making my current truck any better as far as towing performance???/ Again, sorry so long, but I thank you for your time and help.


You'll get some others to chime in here also I'm sure. GVWR generally refers to the maximum weight (loading) of the truck including cargo, passengers,fuel, etc.. GCWR or gross combined weight rating is a number that will include the truck and the trailer. There should be a section in your owners manual that gives you a recommended max trailer tow weight and tongue weight for your vehicle based on your engine and gear ratio. 3.08 seens awfully low for a towing set up


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't give all the engine, drive-line and cab specs for your Chevy, but you should have at least around 9,100 tow rating (for the V6) up to over 10,500 with the 5.3 liter and about 1,450 load capacity, so you've got enough there. The 250rs is listed at 5,980 empty, 640 lb hitch weight and about 1,500 cargo weight. And I would *definitely* recommend a weight distribution/anti-sway hitch of whatever brand/design you desire. Regards, BGood


----------



## AaronM (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses. Now I'm a little confused. In my owners manual it says the maximum trailer weight is 6000lbs.The sticker in the door jamb says the GVWR is 7000lbs. The GCWR listed in the owners manual is 11500lbs. Sorry about not including all the specs on the truck; it is the 5.3L crew cab and it has the new 6 speed transmission that is new for 2010. As far as weight in the truck, it is myself the wife, and my 2 kids plus the dvd player and dvd's. We carry everything else in the TT. We take clothes, about a 1/3 of the freshwater tank with water, and we generally go grocery shopping once we get to our camping destination with the exception of a few snacks for the kids on the way. I would say that clothes are the biggest bulk of what we take. Again, just wondering if this setup, would suffice until i can do better tow vehicle wise. Again, I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

mmmm...that makes a BIG difference. The 2010 Silverado 1500 XFE model 5.3L 6-spd crew cab is listed on Edmunds.com as having a maximum tow capacity of only 7,000 and payload of 1,690, but the LTZ model is rated at 10,600 and 1,690. If you've got the XFE, which it appears you do, you're going to be right close to the limit for towing capacity if you put much of anything in the trailer, including water in any tanks at 8 pounds per gallon. If there was anything you could do to increase the tow rating, I'd talk to a *knowledgeable* Chevy mechanic as well as a *knowledgeable* towing accessories-business mechanic. Regards, BGood


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First off...that is one very nice Outback you're thinking of buying. However, I don't think you're going to like my comments, as I will tell you that truck is not safe with that trailer&#8230;IMHO of course.

The stated info on that Outback is:

Dry Weight 5,980

Now, of course Keystone wants to make this number as small as possible, so a LOT of items are not included and are listed at "options". Yet all this "options" come standard on every Outback. (makes you say "UH?")

All this stuff (like awning, full propane tanks, stove, AC unit, battery, etc..) will quickly add another 500lbs to the real weight of Outback.

That model also has a 43 gallon water holding tank. I prefer to fill my tank at home so I have MY water...not some unknown water from who knows where. Going with a round number of 8lbs per gallon of water, you have the potential to add another 344lbs in water alone.

Adding the water and the "optional" items to the weight of the Outback and you're now close to 6,842lbs. Using the 80% rule, you are now way over your "safe" towing limit (7,000 x 80% = 5,600lbs) and we haven't even added any personal items, clothes, camping equipment or food.

As an example, my prior 2004 28RSS had a factory listed weight of 5,270. When I bought my F350, I had the Outback weight tested while adjusting the hitch....it was at 7,300.......2,000lbs over the listed weight. Point is...DONT trust the listed weight. Get it checked!! If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful.

If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful. TELL the dealer (don't ask) that you want to test drive the trailer and then take it to a local scale. You might have to borrow a truck that already has a hitching system installed. Then unhook the trailer on the scales and get the weight and do some quick math to determine your real towing ability.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 60-65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

X2-on Oregon_Campers post. I pull our 25RSS with a Sierra heavy half ton with the 5.3L & 3.73 rear end. I run at 80% of max weight and wish I had more truck. You just don't realize how much weight you add before pulling out for a trip. I took everyone's advice on the forum and weighed everything, loaded and unloaded before our first trip. Don't forget to have your hitch set up professionally that can make a huge difference.


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Our family (family of 4) was pulling an '06 23RS with a 2005 Chevy Tahoe 5.3L w/ 3.73 gear. We upgraded to a new 2010 250RS with equalizer WDH last spring - I pulled it home from Holman's back to SE Michigan. Our Tahoe (wide but not long wheel base) pulled the dry/empty camper fine....but both the truck and camper were completely empty.

We took the 250RS on one cross state (3.5 hour) windy trip and that was enough. We are now towing with a 2007 2500 series Suburban - complete night and day difference. Now I focus on enjoying our camping trips rather then surviving them.

Good luck with your decision - I was there last year about this time and posting my TV questions on this forum. Believe what the other members are telling you.

BTW - you will really like the new 250RS - great camper.

Hope this helps.

Faups


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Dumb question time. Since you have the 6 speed, could you get the differential swapped out to the 3.42 rear end and end up with the 9500 lb tow rating? That would also require the HD tranny cooler. Do you have that installed? If you don't know you should be able to contract Chevy customer service, give them your VIN and they can tell you if it is installed or not. That option was "KL5 - Heavy-Duty cooling Equipment" on my 2009.

Just found this. It doesn't have all the needed info but does have some good stuff. Just input your VIN and get a lot of details.

Decode This


----------



## AaronM (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I really appreciate everyone's advice, comments etc. I kick myself in the rear hard for not paying more attention when I bought the truck last October. Being a newbie,,,I just assumed that i but the truck and I was good to go. Never thought once about the rear end gear,,,just knew I needed the "big V8". I had wondered about what the fulminator said in his last post. Wonder what I would be looking at cost wise to have the 3.42 or 3.73 rear end installed, and wonder which would be better with my set-up; the 3.42 or the 3.73. I think, not sure, but I belive that all they have to do is reprogram the computer once u change the rear end. Any ideas?????


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

AaronM said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. Now I'm a little confused. In my owners manual it says the maximum trailer weight is 6000lbs.The sticker in the door jamb says the GVWR is 7000lbs. The GCWR listed in the owners manual is 11500lbs. Sorry about not including all the specs on the truck; it is the 5.3L crew cab and it has the new 6 speed transmission that is new for 2010. As far as weight in the truck, it is myself the wife, and my 2 kids plus the dvd player and dvd's. We carry everything else in the TT. We take clothes, about a 1/3 of the freshwater tank with water, and we generally go grocery shopping once we get to our camping destination with the exception of a few snacks for the kids on the way. I would say that clothes are the biggest bulk of what we take. Again, just wondering if this setup, would suffice until i can do better tow vehicle wise. Again, I appreciate all of your help.


GVWR = the gross vehicle weight = TV + passengers + cargo + tongue weight , GCVWR = gross combined vehicle weight rating = TV + passengers + cargo + loaded trailer. As others said, with a 1500 you will reach or exceed cargo capacity as well as your GCVWR. You will also struggle with any significant hills with the 3.08 gear ratio. The sierra 1500 with the greater tow rating is the Tow Max series with a 6.2L. I hate to give you bad news, but I would not be comfortable with that combination (wife, 2 kids etc...). Safety first! Then again, I am a true believer in overkill!!!


----------

